# Free - Gone For a Soldier



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*Gone For a Soldier*

A novel of the American Revolution










​
If any KindleBoards members would like a free copy, please send me a Private Message or email and I will happily provide you with a link. Posting a direct link here has proved to be impractical because the board gets thousands of browsing guests.

Thank you,

Jeff

***************************

EDIT: Several of you have asked via PM or email how to use the free versions of my books.

The files are formatted as for Mobipocket (*.prc) which can be read on your computer or Kindle.

The simplest way to retrieve (download) the files is with your computer. Just click on the link that I gave you and save the file to a convenient place on your hard drive. If you get an error denying access and stating something like Windows (Vista usually) does not know what type of file you are trying to download, you will have to install the Mobipocket reader first. Here's the link:

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/default.asp?Language=EN

Once you have the file(s) on your computer you can read them with the Mobipocket reader by simply double-clicking on the title.

*Copying files to your Kindle:*

1. You can upload the PRC files to your Kindle using the USB cable connection. When mounted (plugged in to you computer) your Kindle will appear as another drive so you can simply drag and drop the files to the documents folder on you Kindle. (Right click drag gives you the move or copy options)

2. You can also send the files to your Kindle via email. If you have more than one file to transfer it will be faster and easier to zip the files first. Here's the process:

In Windows Explorer, select all the files that you want to transfer to your Kindle by holding the Ctrl key and clicking on each. When you have them all selected, right click on any of the selected files and from the pop-up menu, pick Send to => Compresses (zipped) Folder. Windows will assign a name but you can change it of you want.

Now open your email client, address a message to your kindle {YourName}@Kindle.com), attach the zipped folder and send it.

JSH


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Jeff, thank you for offering your books to Kindleboards members. They both sound great. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

'Hope you enjoy them.

Jeff


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> *Copying files to your Kindle:*
> 
> 1. You can upload the PRC files to your Kindle using the USB cable connection. When mounted (plugged in to you computer) your Kindle will appear as another drive so you can simply drag and drop the files to the documents folder on you Kindle. (Right click drag gives you the move or copy options)
> 
> ...


Gee...I am doing things the hard way. I need to just click on EVERYTHING you write because the answers are all here. Do you know how many trials it took for me to figure out how to get a book off the computer to the Kindle? LOL, you don't want to know. Looked around and saw this book you wrote and sure enough, here are the instructions!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, Sailor. I had no idea you were having trouble. 

JSH


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sailor said:


> Gee...I am doing things the hard way. I need to just click on EVERYTHING you write because the answers are all here. Do you know how many trials it took for me to figure out how to get a book off the computer to the Kindle? LOL, you don't want to know. Looked around and saw this book you wrote and sure enough, here are the instructions!


I haven't even attempted yet to move any books from my computer to the Kindle. That is on my "to do" list for this next week!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I haven't even attempted yet to move any books from my computer to the Kindle. That is on my "to do" list for this next week!


And you should know how. . . .but remember, if you're in a Whispernet area, it's SOOOO much easier to just e-mail books or docs to your Kindle. Service advertised at 10 cents a go but I haven't heard anyone who's been charged.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> And you should know how. . . .but remember, if you're in a Whispernet area, it's SOOOO much easier to just e-mail books or docs to your Kindle. Service advertised at 10 cents a go but I haven't heard anyone who's been charged.
> 
> Ann


I plan on trying it both ways. I am definitely interested in the ability to email notes and other docs to my Kindle. Even if they do eventually begin charging the 10 cents.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

‘Just wanted to bump this thread so our new members would see it. I thought it was in the sticky free books topic and had a hard time finding it. 

As of a few minutes ago, Gone For a Soldier was number thirty-something on the Kindle Historical Novel list. That’s not really very spectacular (and it will probably fall off again soon) but when I posted this originally the position was in quadruple digits.

I’m very grateful for your email and private messages but if anyone’s so inclined, I’d welcome a revue on the Amazon web site.


Jeff


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff:
I just finished your book and thoroughly enjoyed it. It took much longer than normal for me to read, because of school, but I am sure I will reread it. Below is the review I just posted on Amazon. I am looking forward to reading your other book.

"This book is a look a the Revolutionary War through the eyes of people who lived it. It is very well written and makes you want to keep reading to find out what is going to happen next. It is full of historical facts, but is so much more than a chronology of the War. A great read for anyone who enjoys American history."

Teresa


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Below is the review I just posted on Amazon.


Teresa,

Thank you for the nice review and for this post. I noticed the review on Amazon but didn't' recognize you from your profile.

Jeff


----------

